# Best Grooming Products?



## AnimalPlanet.com (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi guys

Mom & Dad are coming for a visit in December and I'd like to send them home with the best possible GSD grooming supplies. Their vet (who makes house calls!) brings them a few generic things every visit but you guys all know that our guys deserve the best!

Thoughts?


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

The Furminator! Best thing I've ever purchased for my dogs. It removes SO much dead hair its amazing. You can find it for cheap on Ebay or Amazon (Pet stores usually sell it for $45+, Amazon or Ebay is usually $25+) My girl's coat is absolutely beautiful and my house is much less hairy.


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes! The furminator really is the best!!! It sounds too good to be true, but it seriously gets so much hair off it's ridiculous. I used to pay big bucks to take my dogs to the groomers (and I still do sometimes, just to make them feel pretty) all the time because there is so much hair. Regular brushing with the furminator has reduced hair in the house significantly.


----------



## AnimalPlanet.com (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! You know...I've seen the commercials and I always wondered if it really DID remove that much hair. I will have to check it out









Thanks guys!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes it definatly does. I wish my camera had been charged the first time I groomed Katie with it! It was CRAZY. Definatly worth it!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Earth Bath shampoos. Is that the name Cassidy's Mom? I LOVE THEM! I take them with me to the groomer for her to use. SOFT coats. Smells good and takes away the itchies. 

I also use a rake a lot. The Furminator works on some of my dogs and others it not great, depending on their coat. Double coat-great, single-good a few times a year when they shed. 

I am hoping to have the budget to get a Pedicure this month.







Not sure if that is worth it basket wise-but there are some threads about that. 

I like a curry comb type comb or Kong Zoom Groom, too. That seems more massage-ish but does get some hair out. 

I use a spin brush when I brush their teeth-but that's not often enough.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Earth Bath products are awesome!

I like to use the "between bath" spray after I brush them extra good..great smell (we have the mango tango) and gives their coats an extra shiney smooth zip! I like that it lasts for more than a day (the nice smell) I can smell it days later when I bury my head into their coats









http://www.earthbath.com/between.html

The furmintor works GREAT on Kelso (plushier coat) but I cannot even use it on Allie (tighter coat with what appears to be barely any undercoat) I use a rake or just a standard brush on her.

Hey Jean let me know how the pedicure goes if you get it. We have a dremel that works well but I was still thinking about getting the pedicure.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*Yes, the furminator is AWESOME!!! 

Here is Branca after being "furminated"*
</span>


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's Mom<span style='font-size: 11pt'>*Yes, the furminator is AWESOME!!!
> 
> Here is Branca after being "furminated"*
> </span>


WOW!! I could sleep on that LOL!! I am getting one of those things!!


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

I just ordered one of these. I can't wait to use it, JD has been shedding like crazy the past few weeks.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Glad I just stumbled onto this thread. I just ordered a Furminator. Of course I wish I would of seen the Amazon/Ebay thing first. I paid $39.99 but I saw it last weekend for $65.


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

Danielle, I'm really liking mine. JD wasn't a huge fan of the slicker brush or the rake. He doesn't mind the Furminator at all.

My question is how often they need to be furminated? 

I have a feeling it's only a matter of time before I start using my Ah-nold voice while I'm brushing JD.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

If you over-furminate you will strip the guard hairs. I actually only use it about once a month with Rafi.


----------



## martinjulio2020 (Aug 17, 2016)

I use Oster A5 for my dog but there are many option you can chose
This article might help you: Top 5 Best Dog Clippers in 2016 - Reviews | Crittersitca


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I do have a Furminator,but use it carefully- it tends to cut the hairs off. I do like to use it occassionally on the britches. I like to start with a massage with the zoom groom, then my equine shedding blade, comb, and long toothed pin brush, then finish with my equine soft body brush. The next big ticket item on my list will be a forced air metro blower!


----------

